# Wiper and retainer for 8520



## JPigg55 (Sep 9, 2014)

After realizing I for got to put the Gib back in the knee, I found one of the wipers and retainers was missing.
Anyone know of a source for these ?


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 9, 2014)

You can try Clausing parts, but you might be able to make your own.  I assume the wiper and retainer for the other side is still there?   On the other hand, take a real good look around... the original may have fallen off some place and it is just waiting to be discovered.

I remember a thread somewhere where the poster made a set of keepers and wipers. The keepers were cut and bent up from thin sheet steel or brass, then soldered to hold their shape. The wipers were made from common felt. That thread may or may not have been on this forum, I simply do not remember where I saw it.

If it were me, I would try making my own. Since I now have a hydraulic press, I would try making a form punch and die and use it to press out a new keeper for the felt wiper. Make it slightly oversize, then trim it down to make it right.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Terry,
Don't think it was misplaced, I did look as the others were in the bag with the Gib bar.
I did email Clausing, but haven't heard back.
I currently don't have a press, but guess I could try making them.
I need to make some sort of covers for my dovetails and ways. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 10, 2014)

I might be able to help you out with the cover for the wiper. I just need to know exactly which one is missing, and I can make a copy of mine. 

It might be a while before I can get it done, though, I have a few things on the waiting list already, but none of them are particularly large projects. I finally got to making a new no-fog mister this evening, I have the block and the extension tube done, just need to make the nozzle, a mounting stud, and a couple of tubing nipples and it will be done. I need it for one of the other projects I've got on my list.

I have not made a set of way covers just yet, but I do plan to do so. I've got some very thin (1/16" or so) rubber conveyor belt on hand, and I am thinking that I should be able to make some nice way covers with that stuff. There's another item on the waiting list!


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 11, 2014)

Terry,

You live in an area that I think has relatively high relative humidity at least part of the year, and relatively high temperature excursions.  Unless your shop is heated and cooled 24/7/365, I don't think that I would use rubber to make covers.  You are apt to have a rust problem from moisture condensation.  The rubber can't 'breathe" as canvas can.

Robert D.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Terry, but I think I'll try making a new set from brass or bronze, try my hand at milling to dimension.
Robert, thanks for your response. I'd never considered covers being a moisture trap. I live in a place with large temperature and humidity changes. Though my shop (repurposed shipping container) is framed, insulated, heat , and cooled, I don't run them all the time.
I was more considering trying to find an accordian type. I think Grizzly sells a mill about the same size as the 8520 and was thinking I could see about getting some made for that machine and modify as necessary to fit mine. Either that or see if I can find some place that sells them that has the dimensions listed.
again, thanks guys.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 11, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> Terry,
> 
> You live in an area that I think has relatively high relative humidity at least part of the year, and relatively high temperature excursions.  Unless your shop is heated and cooled 24/7/365, I don't think that I would use rubber to make covers.  You are apt to have a rust problem from moisture condensation.  The rubber can't 'breathe" as canvas can.
> 
> Robert D.



Thanks for that, Robert. Yes, the humidity here can be absolutely horrid at times, and it is something that I have given some thought to. My shop is currently in the garage, and is one of the reasons that I have not made any covers yet. My shop will be in my basement in the not too distant future (I hope). I have a split entry house, so the basement is not deep, and it stays quite dry. But I agree, the cover needs to be able to allow air to circulate below it. My plan was to make a way cover for between the table and the column, but it will just be loosely draped over the rear portion of the knee. It may or may not work very well at all. If it does not, that's okay. I believe the commercially available accordion type of way covers are too large for my machine, and the covers can be harder to clean than the machine itself. Thus my thought to have a 'throw' type of cover which is not permanently attached. When the machine is not in use, the cover is not in place, no trapped moisture. Removing the cover also makes it much easier to keep everything oiled.



			
				JPigg55 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer Terry, but I think I'll try making a new set from brass or bronze, try my hand at milling to dimension.


No problem!  That sounds like an excellent plan!


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 12, 2014)

I had the impression from somewhere (maybe an ad I saw?) that the accordion covers were recommended for operation in a grinding environment.  I take your point about access for oiling.

Robert D.


----------

